# Wifi Tether Gb



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

What are you guys using to wifi tether on the gingerbread kernel? I tried using the zip that @wugfresh created, but my d1 can not see it. What should I try? Barnacle does not work either


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Wugfresh works fine for me on cm7gb.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm, I'm running MIUI, Idk if that affects anything...


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

You said you are running on the D1? As in the OG Droid? Wrong forum no?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> You said you are running on the D1? As in the OG Droid? Wrong forum no?


No, I'm trying to tether to my og droid from my dx. Sorry for the confusion


----------

